# Vorax Geckos...



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 16, 2003)

Well ive had this pair for awhile now and i just wanted to share few pics with ya.. They are very hardy and very easy to care for and they are just one of the worlds largest gex..... Sometimes miss labled as the banana gecko it is really a "Gehyra vorax".. The "Rhacodactylus leachianus" Is the worlds largest then there is second "Rhacodactylus chahoua".. These are pics of my female, the male was not being co-oprative and stayed hiddien in the bark in the cage.. These gex are capable of going from a super light mossy grayish color with a mossy patern to a tan mossy color with green highlites and then all the way to dark chocolate color with salmon highlites behind the legs...There eyes can cage from a flunky greenish color to a bright silverish color...  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 16, 2003)

And another here she is in her fav spot on a friends head hehehehe!!!


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 16, 2003)

Heres her eyes in greenish mode...


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 16, 2003)

Oops forgot one pic of another gex in the family...:8o


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 16, 2003)

And then even though this isnt a Vorax gex its still one of my fav gex.. This is China Doll.. My African fattail gex.. aint see a cutie!!!  One of my friends didnt want to put her down , he was gona try to sneak her home...


----------



## atavuss (Jul 16, 2003)

nice looking geckos!  I hope their disposition is better than say......tokay geckos!     
are they somewhat rare?
Ed


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 16, 2003)

There not rare but then theres not alot of them around and when they are around they are not cheap what so ever.. I got lucky and pick this pair up awhile back at a swap outa state.. They was labled as Banana gex but they arent as i have had many experts on these gex check them out good, they are G. Vorax.. Takes the babies a long time to hatch 150 to 180 days and the males can be very brutal to the females during breeding, i got lucky my pair is doing very well.. Male is vocal and sometimes chases the female, but hasnt hurt her yet trying to breed.. They are not mean like Tokays and can be handled but they are very skittish, my female is sweet as pie and likes being out with people and can be handled alot without sloughing the skin or dropping her tail, now the male on the other hand is very skittish and dont like people at all...There still growing and will be very big.. i love there huge toe pads and the fact that they can move there claws seperate from there pads... Gee from that one pic you can tell my bud got pretty sun burt when we was out on the lake eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...=D


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jul 16, 2003)

> And another here she is in her fav spot on a friends head hehehehe!!!


  is your friends name jay?


----------



## atavuss (Jul 16, 2003)

can we see how you have the vorax geckos set up? a picture of their enclosure perhaps?  what size enclosure are you using?  thanks for the info!
Ed


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey atavuss, i dont have any pics of how there set up right now but il try to get some when i can.. For now this is how i have them set up... They are in a 29 gal tank with patio carpet as the flooring and then i have several live plants in the cage and also fake vines to, some wraped around the log branches i have in there. I have a basking light at one end 80 temps thats on for 12 hrs and a cool end at 70, the light goes off at night, they get misted 2 times a day they have a water dish thats up high inbetween the branches, they have a feed dish for mealworms, wax worms and other things on the floor.. They get baby food , peach, mango, papiya, hawiian delight, fruit melody and bananas, all with vitamin calcium powder in it.. I have noticed they love huge house flys and also eatting pinkie mice.. I have all three sides coverd and only the front open for veiwing.. They are going into there new home in few days a 40gal hexagon tank..


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jul 17, 2003)

if that is jay, would you be so kind as to ask him if he has my 1500$?


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 17, 2003)

No his name is not Jay.. Thats my girlfriends boyfriend and his name is John...


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jul 17, 2003)

ok, sorry then. hes the spitting image of my old drywall partner who robbed me for 1500$ (or we both got robbed if he isnt the lying scum i think he is) just before i moved. anyway ive hijacked enough of your thread i guess, i apologize again. cool geckos.


----------



## MizM (Jul 18, 2003)

Ohhh, I like China Doll! Pretty face! I have a Tokay and I really like them! They're feisty, have some personality!!!!


----------



## Psycho (Jul 19, 2003)

Your Fat tail is a cutie.... we have gone through 3 of them in the last 3 months.  Local pet store keeps getting in ones with calcium deficencies or other stuff wrong with them, so the three we had all died about 2 days after bringing them home.  Haven't had a problem with any other geckos!! Hopefully some day we'll find a healthy fat tail to add to the collection  

~~~Psycho~~~


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks MizM and Psycho, she really is a very sweet gex and she might be gravid as she was in with a striped fattail male few weeks ago and shes starting to get very fat and shes eatting like no tomarrow.. Gona be sweet with little China's running around.. LOL!!!  You have to watch some of the ones that come from pet shops as there was a insedent here where some leopard gex and fattail gex was sold to one pet shop and they all had Crypto.. very deadly disease and contagious..  Heres a link to explain more about it..

http://www.geocities.com/spsac/crypto.html

 I take in alot of rescues and one happen to have it and i traced it all the way back to PetsMart where the surrend owner got it from...


----------



## MizM (Jul 21, 2003)

Sniff, sniff. That was WAY sad! 

I guess I'm in the geck biz now, my sons brought home two tokays from the Pomona IRBA show, and my neighbor just gave me a leopard geck that he was neglecting. One of the tokays died, and the other is doing fine, now that I put it outside, the CA weather is exactly like their homeland right now!

I swore, no more herps, but they just keep comin! Gotta love their attitude!


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 9, 2008)

I breed geckos and just got a pair of halmahara geckos in. I've been doing some research and it appears that there are really only a handful of true g. vorax geckos in the country. What I have (and judging by the pics I've seen and rarity of these animals) most people in the country have is actually G. marginata. very similar but still a diff species. No biggie. Anyway My pair are supposedly proven. Do you know if there are any special methods for breeding or I guess more specifically have you done anything for them to help with production that has been successful?? Assuming you have or are trying to breed them of course.


----------



## equuskat (Oct 9, 2008)

lol another 5yr old thread.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah I pulled the post off of a google search and didn't even look at the date until after I posted. my bad.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 10, 2008)

G. vorax are incredibly common in the pet trade now and they wholesale for 35.00 bucks....times are a changin'!


----------

